# ToneWood Amp demo



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I bought one after seeing many demos in my Facebook feed. It is an effects unit for acoustic guitar that allows you to play "unplugged" and get effects too. It's really nifty. Check it out.


----------

